# Diving Breeds



## bobbymck (Jul 9, 2010)

Which breeds of pigeons dive and to what extent do they dive?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

There are great videos on you tube of greek divers. They fly high then when time to eat, fall from the sky like rain drops then brake just before they land.


----------



## bobbymck (Jul 9, 2010)

I used to have some that would fly way up in the air then dive and come up before they hit the ground. They would do this multiple times. Any idea of what breed this could be?


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

One of the Turkish divers perhaps, Adana go up 700 feet and dive
http://www.turkishtumblers.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=17&sid=4651d3ef4963541d6cb2eec5187d8a35


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

*check my thread out on diving pigoeons*

I posted a thread not to long ago with video to show you the diff between to diff , diving pigeonshttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/just-plain-awesome-see-to-believe-53672.html check my thread out


----------

